
Apple WWDC Keynote - ProZsolt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEZhD3J89ZE
======
Cu3PO42
It has just been confirmed. Macs are moving to Apple's ARM chips.

Edit 1: They are pushing the performance/Watt angle, as well as all their SoC
features already known on other devices. They also say they will bring a
"family of SoCs" to Mac.

Edit 2: All Apple apps will ship with native code at launch, including Final
Cut and Logic Pro. MS and Adobe apps will also get native versions. There are
going to be new "Universal (2)" binaries shipping with both x64 and ARM code.

Edit 3: Office, Lightroom, and Photoshop were shown working as expected.

Edit 4: It sounded like they just said "A12Z" in a Mac. I'm not entirely sure
I got that right.

Edit 5: Rosetta 2 is announced. It's a translation layer from x64 to ARM.
Apparently it does AOT translation, as well as JITting.

Edit 6: Working virtualization confirmed, in particular Docker.

Edit 7: They are showing Maya running in Rosetta. It seems smooth. Some Tomb
Raider game is also running fine translated.

Edit 8: iOS apps are coming to Mac.

Edit 9: A "Developer Transition Kit" is coming, which will ship new hardware
(Mac mini with an A12Z) this week. You have to apply.

Edit 10: They expect the transition to take two years. They also said there's
still new Intel-based Macs in the pipeline.

Edit 11: That's all she wrote. I'm personally sad and slightly surprised that
they weren't giving us any hard performance numbers. Be it raw power or
battery life improvements or anything really. If they're shipping hardware now
we're bound to find out very soon, though.

~~~
MR4D
Virtualization also running now. Great for us Linux users!

And "iPad apps run on it directly!" \- from Craig himself

Transition kit = mac mini running A12Z processor. Shipping today! - no word on
cost...

~~~
dhosek
A comment that I may regret in a few minutes, but it seems to me that running
iOS apps directly on new Macs implies touch screen.

~~~
penagwin
Woah I think you're right. Sure some apps might work without a touchscreen but
that kinda defeats the point?

Unless this feature is just to help on board new apps to macs that were
previously only for ios but don't require a touch screen, but that seems like
it would be rather niche?

I bet they're actually pivoting towards a product that's "ipad pro + desktop
apps" and then they'll try to phase out their "computers" that currently feel
like an after thought.

~~~
MR4D
I think iPad mouse support is a better bet: [https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT211008](https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT211008)

------
modeless
New iOS features so far look like Android parity catchup. Finally, a way to
remove apps from the home screen without uninstalling them, and an "all apps"
view so you can still find them. And real home screen widgets. And picture in
picture video. New Siri overlay design seems similar in function to the new
Google Assistant overlay design. On device voice recognition for keyboard
dictation, like GBoard on Pixel. Maps guides, bike directions, like Google
Maps. App Clips, like Play Instant Apps. Incoming calls as notifications, like
the Google Phone app.

~~~
duxup
I always thought widgets were a huge deal and then I realized... and I played
with them all the time but inevitably ... I used them less and less and less.

My phone as a sort of dashboard just doesn't work, I suspect it would require
too much customization to really create to work for me and probably anyone
else. Usually I want to just open a specific app anyway.

~~~
kllrnohj
Widgets are the only way I can stand having smart home things. Whenever I want
to control a light it's always _right now_ and widgets give me that.

~~~
derefr
The ideal way for most "control something" widgets to work is the way the iOS
"Apple TV Remote" app already works, when added as a Mission Control button.

It's 1. a regular app; plus 2. a shortcut to get into that app that can be
accessed with one swipe from the lock screen; plus 3. a lock-screen widget
that displays if the phone fell asleep while the app was in the foreground;
and finally, 4. a separate "lock-screen embedded pseudo-app" (sort of like the
Camera one you get to by swiping left on the lock screen), which you get to if
you tap the "Remote" Mission Control button _without_ first unlocking the
phone. This last view allows people to still use your locked phone to pause
the Apple TV it's controlling, if you're not there to unlock it for them.

It's too bad that no third-party app on iOS can achieve this same level of
integration.

~~~
fragmede
Ideally there would just be a button that could turn on the lights in the room
(to the level I want). In olden times this button was mounted to the walls of
said room, but in these modern times, it would be _awesome_ if that button was
a real button, on my phone, like the volume up/down buttons, and would just
turn the lights on/off in the room the phone is in. That Apple's got this
hacky solution thats suffciently functional shouldn't be taken as the end-
state on what an ideal solution is.

------
lowmemcpu
The additional iOS privacy protections (camera & mic use, and Safari tracking
sounds great). The developer self-reporting of data use is great, but can we
trust self-reporting? What's to dis-incentivize the developers from lying?

~~~
vadansky
This is why I don't get why people want the AppStore to be like Play Store

In the AppStore if you are a bad actor you get kicked out and need to consider
if you want to pay to get another developer license to keep publishing garbage

Compared to Play Store, the AppStore feels a lot cleaner. I don't need a
hundred crappy low effort apps hoping I install them so they can steal my
data.

I mean, no one is forcing you to buy an iPhone. People act like Apple is
ripping your Thinkpad with Arch Linux from your hands and forcing you to use
Apple hardware.

I have a laptop running Ubuntu. Fact is I trust my iPhone for online banking
more.

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
>In the AppStore if you are a bad actor you get kicked out and need to
consider if you want to pay to get another developer license to keep
publishing garbage

If that is good for the Apple's App Store, shouldn't we want that in other
stores? If so, why isn't that policing work done democratically so we can call
it "law + law enforcement"?

~~~
vadansky
What's wrong with diversity?

I like having the option of a closed wall "curated" market, and an open
install anything market.

I can do my banking on my iPhone and have the password saved on it, while
having an Android running F-droid running whatever I want that will never
touch my banking info.

What's wrong with having MORE choice. iPhone are no where near market
monopoly.

------
scop
The overproduction on this presentation is jarring.

Given that so much of Apple's success is based on "simple" and "familiar"
things, having Craig Federighi hover of an ominous greenscreen'd floating
keynote outside of Steve Jobs theater just feels off.

Surely the best way to make virtual events feel familiar is to have actual
humans interacting, touching, etc? Instead here you have isolated individuals
floating in computer generated environments. Why aren't we just watching
memoji's talk to us if that's the case?

~~~
chrisseaton
What does it mean to 'overproduce' something? Are you saying it's too polished
and well done?

~~~
sneak
It's so well-rehearsed and body language coached that it feels like watching
an infomercial. I mean, it is an infomercial, but it's still annoying and
distracting.

It's so high-stakes and painstakingly precise that it reminds me of watching
the mass games in Pyongyang.

~~~
eyerony
They've been trending that way even at the live events. Last few years the
obviousness of all the coaching and rehearsal has been extremely distracting.
I mean it was there before but not quite so intensely. They all come off as
robotic or like someone's holding a gun on them.

~~~
addicted44
In all likelihood, insufficient coaching and rehearsal is why it feels coached
and rehearsed.

A perfect presentation, which has been extremely well practiced and rehearsed,
comes off as natural. Because they havent practiced it enough (and probably
because many of them are simply not very good presenters, unlike say Jobs) it
falls into the uncanny valley and appears unnatural.

~~~
eyerony
Yeah, you're on to something. I'd guess it's intense and precise coaching
paired with people who don't do this sort of thing very often. It seemed to
get a lot worse soon after they started trying to get a bunch more presenters
involved, some years back. My guess is they didn't think the first couple of
those were polished enough, so cranked up the prep, which, when applied to
people who haven't developed outstanding presenter-talent, gives you a really
fake and awkward effect. I think the somewhat rougher early ones were nicer,
personally.

To their credit, I guess, most other events I've seen like this since everyone
started trying to ape Apple's announcement style have the same problem, and
usually worse.

------
ptx
At 01:15:47 - "You may have noticed we've also updated the menu bar! It's now
translucent and elegantly takes on the color of your desktop picture!"

Didn't they already make this mistake in Leopard? They must have gradually
rolled it back since then to mostly readable, I guess, if they're now doing it
again?

I hope there's a working high-contrast mode for those with less than perfect
vision. This translucent mess is like Mac OS X 10.0 and the pinstripes all
over again.

~~~
modeless
I did a double take when he said this. It's already translucent and takes on
the color of your desktop picture, in Catalina! Does he not know that?

------
illuminated
So, they'd be building their own integrated GPU. That was one of the biggest
questions last few days, how they'd gap the graphics, but they are taking
control over that as well. Good luck to them! Looking forward to see some
comparison charts with Intel integrated graphics...

~~~
Xixi
Apple kicked Imagination Technologies out of its SoCs in 2017, and arguably
was designing most of the GPUs even before.

Going with AMD would have been a way more surprising route (and nvidia even
more...), unless we are talking about the successor of the MacPro. But that
will most certainly be the last Mac to be updated.

More interesting will be the high end iMacs and MacBooks: AMD GPUs or Apple
GPUs?

~~~
hajile
Apple signed a new licensing agreement with Imagination Technologies in
January of this year. I suspect there was a major litigation threat somewhere
behind that.

[https://www.imgtec.com/news/press-release/imagination-and-
ap...](https://www.imgtec.com/news/press-release/imagination-and-apple-sign-
new-agreement/)

------
jupp0r
I always am amazed how Apple mentions individual emojis that they added in the
same section as major OS features.

~~~
xenadu02
I suggest everyone attempt to understand what their customers value. Rather
than judging them try to make them happy and/or solve their problems
(depending on the context).

~~~
derefr
I would normally agree, but the "customers" for WWDC are developers who want
to get business value out of producing apps for the Apple ecosystem, no? It's
not an "industry" presentation, an E3 or CES-like event, where the goal is to
feed PR to reporters to trickle down to consumers; the final audience for the
presentation are the very people watching it, and that audience doesn't
necessarily even _use_ Apple devices as their primary devices—they just _sell
into_ the Apple software market, potentially as one market among the many they
target.

Any talk at a WWDC keynote about e.g. new hardware, isn't because new Apple
hardware is fundamentally exciting to these people; it's for the sake of
reassuring them that Apple is keeping the _market for their software_ thriving
by giving the demand side of their market [hardware] reasons to buy into the
ecosystem, or stay in the ecosystem. (It's also for the sake of talking about
new software features enabled by hardware changes, e.g. the touchbar
translating to an additional interaction paradigm for apps, or ML cores
translating to ARKit.)

I don't really see how talking about emoji achieves the same goal of
reassuring developers, given that consumers don't really make buying decisions
based on the availability of emoji within one ecosystem but not another. (In
fact, in my observation, the reverse is true; people usually _avoid_ using new
emoji until the people they text with can see them, meaning that a new emoji
only becomes _useful_ when both iOS _and_ Android support it.)

~~~
kcolford
Because even though it's supposed to be about developers, every news site and
tech blog is listening in as well. These bits and pieces are for them, because
everyone wants to be ahead of the game. They are just throwing a bone to
scavengers keep them in the press and in front of people's eyeballs.

------
sneak
It astounds me that Apple is still pushing privacy as a big differentiator
when most of the iCloud data (such as all of your photos and notes) _is not
end to end encrypted_ , and the iCloud Backup provides every single piece of
information on your phone to Apple effectively unencrypted, including all of
your previously-end-to-end-encrypted iMessages (in the chat history).

Until this is fixed, Apple's privacy messaging is just lip service. Do they
think people just won't notice or care?

[https://sneak.berlin/20200604/if-zoom-is-wrong-so-is-
apple/](https://sneak.berlin/20200604/if-zoom-is-wrong-so-is-apple/)

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-fbi-icloud-
exclusiv...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-fbi-icloud-
exclusive/exclusive-apple-dropped-plan-for-encrypting-backups-after-fbi-
complained-sources-idUSKBN1ZK1CT)

~~~
samoa42
> and the iCloud Backup provides every single piece of information on your
> phone to Apple effectively unencrypted

also true for google-backup.

~~~
modeless
You are wrong. Google backup is end-to-end encrypted.
[https://www.androidcentral.com/apple-may-have-ditched-
encryp...](https://www.androidcentral.com/apple-may-have-ditched-encrypted-
backups-google-hasnt)

------
ffritz
Are App Clips Apples “answer” to PWAs?

Semi-installed Apps with more privileges than a website, requiring the usual
iOS dev workflow with a paid plan of course (seems like App Clips are part of
a regular App, so you have to write a regular app anyway). Oh and it supports
Apple Pay and Login.

I’m convinced that this is another sign that PWAs are never going to be really
capable on iOS.

~~~
coffeeri
I'd say it's the answer to Google play Instant.

[https://developer.android.com/topic/google-play-
instant](https://developer.android.com/topic/google-play-instant)

~~~
sgt
I wouldn't say it's the answer - it's a different take, and I suspect it will
be executed really well. The UI looks intuitive.

App Clips will potentially be revolutionary in terms of app adoption. It's
hard enough to get people to install your apps.

Now if you have a real life item pushing you in that direction, offering you a
light weight app to start off with, it's SO much easier. I'm super excited
about App Clips.

~~~
pradn
It seems like a way to let people not install an app. If there's always an app
clip available, why bother installing? Many apps don't need to keep the
audience engaged all that time - that's what apps are good at - with annoying
notifications and all. If you are a parking meter provider, you don't care
about that. You just want people to be able to pay you quickly.

------
ProZsolt
I really like that they started streaming it on youtube so I can play it on my
chromecast

~~~
ehsankia
No more installing Chrome extensions to deal with HLS or having to use Edge
either.

~~~
isiahl
Pretty sure Edge doesn't support HLS anymore after their switch to Blink

~~~
ehsankia
Well technically old Edge is still around, and obviously this was referring to
previous years. It's true that in the future the Edge route won't work, but
thankfully now they're streaming to youtube so that's a moot point.

------
perceptronas
It seems macOS icons are becoming less flat UI'y. I hope this means flat UI
era is coming to an end.

~~~
kccqzy
But the app icons are all like iOS now: rounded corners instead of each icon
having a distinct shape. The new Finder icon seems especially bad.

~~~
ptx
They talked about reducing "visual complexity" at some point in the video. Of
course, if you make everything the same shape and the same color, it's
visually much simpler. It's just more difficult to use ("design is how it
works", anyone?) because you can't tell anything apart.

------
stephc_int13
Is it just I or the presentation was somewhat cringy? The voice tone and body
language reminded me of the low-quality and overly loud commercials I saw
running in a loop in a store while trying to ignore them.

~~~
kgin
I’m surprised to see the negative reactions here. Everywhere else online
seemed overwhelmingly positive.

~~~
kohtatsu
A lot of us are just assholes don't worry.

It's for somewhat good reason, but yeah overall I thought it was good.

They mentioned privacy a lot, but I think they could have reaffirmed it more
with the 3rd party video doorbells and translation in Safari and such. Opening
up about differential privacy and what telemetrics they do collect when you
opt-in would have earned more goodwill from me. Earlier in the event they did
specify that translation was on-device though.

------
vadansky
Excited about the Applets. Sounds like what QR codes promised to be, but ended
up being too cumbersome

~~~
DonaldPShimoda
Not sure if you're just making a joke, but I believe the feature you're
referring to is called "App Clips" for anybody else who sees this and is
curious.

(Applets are a Java thing from yesteryear.)

~~~
dhosek
And 90% of applets were an animated banner of the website name with its
reflection in a rippling pool of water.

------
Ombudsman
I assume the Air Pods spatial audio update is setting up the release of AR/VR
goggles or to support iPad AR.

------
pcwalton
Very nice to see that you can change your default browser now on iOS.

~~~
modeless
Agreed, now if only they would stop blocking competition in browser engines...

------
toyg
With widgets, Apple finally enters the decade we've just left behind.

Edit: also, mentions could go spectacularly wrong... "John is a real idiot!"
\-- oops.

~~~
DonaldPShimoda
Yes, but hopefully iOS widgets will not introduce the same issues Android
widgets had.

Also, I don't see how mentions will "go wrong". When you type a name, I
believe you can convert it into a mention but it's not necessary.
Additionally, mentions are conversation-specific, so you're only tagging
people who are in the current conversation. Same thing you see in Facebook
Messenger, I think.

~~~
omnibrain
What's wrong with widgets? I first used Android, then switched to iPhone,
later I used both (personal and business phone) and all the time I missed
Widgets on iOS. When I still commuted by bike I used a weather radar widget to
check if I better hurry or wait to not get (too) wet. And I used a widget to
control my Sonos.

~~~
DonaldPShimoda
At least when I used Android (quite a while ago), a lot of widgets were
implemented poorly and led to impeded performance and rapid battery depletion,
as well as confusing or cluttered interfaces because there was no consistency
among the various implementations. Traditionally, Apple has simply not
provided features that end up with downsides like this. Although iOS is less
customizable, I tend to find that I actually prefer this restriction because I
don't waste my time being bothered by things I could fix if only I could get
the settings right. So I hope the new iOS Widgets strike the right balance of
customizable, but not _too_ customizable, and with a uniform implementation
that prevents the Android problems I mentioned.

------
bdz
This HomeKit presentation is such a Silicon Valley dream. It's almost like a
1%-er thing. Just feels unreal, average people are not like that. Interesting
to see who really is the target.

~~~
runeb
Developers are the target

------
n3k5
After almost two decades, this is the end of OS 10. Check this out:

[https://youtu.be/GEZhD3J89ZE?t=5837](https://youtu.be/GEZhD3J89ZE?t=5837)

This one goes to 11!

------
1_player
Is this the first time Apple has mentioned Linux and showed GNOME on screen?

~~~
vulcan01
I don't know, but they should have showed KDE.

/s

------
bane
ARM Macs, I guess this means the end to Hackintoshes.

~~~
ksec
If iPad Pros are any indication, those chips will be extremely fast, and cost
effective so the need for Hackintoshes ( I presume that is to save money )
wouldn't be needed.

~~~
whywhywhywhy
Don't be ridiculous, iPad Pro isn't even in the same ballpark as a modern
workstation.

Even their Maya example wasn't in the same ballpark as modern workstations
that are now running full path tracing on GPU.

~~~
ksec
They wont be using the A12Z on desktop. I assume they will be developing their
own high power Desktop Chip.

~~~
toyg
When you assume...

I expect quite a few "living room iMacs" will get the same chips as top-range
iPads.

~~~
saagarjha
They're not even going to use A12Z for laptops, it doesn't support
virtualization. Seems like they're just for DTKs.

~~~
toyg
Pretty sure virtualization for iPad exists, it's just not in appstore - look
up getutm.app.

~~~
saagarjha
I know about UTM ;) It's emulation, not virtualization.

------
minimaxir
If you're watching on a Mac/iOS device, it's also available in the TV app.

------
sidcool
They cannot keep giving ground breaking updates to the OS every year. It's OK.

------
weiming
Nitpick but I hope the overtly (about 10px) rounded corners of running app
windows aren't there to stay. Looks heavy/dated.

~~~
krrrh
Let's also hope that it doesn't presage rounded screens on MacBooks to bring
screen-roundedness parity with iPhones.

------
MaxLeiter
Did Tim Cook just say there are exciting Intel based Macs in the pipeline?

~~~
toyg
I expect it will be a refresh of the line for "back to school" in September,
and then new ARM-based at Christmas.

~~~
samatman
My money is on a new iMac Pro.

~~~
Mandatum
This. It'll take 2 years before they get industry software on compatible
hardware - this is the last industry upgrade prior to the switch.

The next 2-3 years will make or break the professional MacOS market. My
money's on make, and I think they're going to absolutely knock it out of the
park.

------
sktrdie
App Clips seem yet another lock-in solution. They want devs to go through the
app store so they get full control and revenue access.

Instead of downloading a 10mb App Clip you just go to a url that uses some
standards to login/access-payments. Done.

What more do App Clips do that couldn't be done in a much more interoperable
and standardized way?

~~~
r29vzg2
You have a point but it’s pretty clear that most companies don’t care about
PWAs and the ones that have PWAs they treat as a funnel to their App Store
application. It’s pretty clear that the industry doesn’t want PWAs, it wants
easier ways to get users to install their native application. This is a pretty
decent solution.

------
toyg
NOOOO macos is going even flatter. <puke>

~~~
solean
Is it? Some icons (like Notes) are more skeuomorphic. They look bad though.

~~~
toyg
They've kept skeu in some launch icons, but the actual toolbar buttons are
flatter. That Mail screen had no button borders and the icons were all flatter
than flat.

------
ralmidani
App Clips seem like they would be very convenient and useful if you're
visiting a medium-large city and doing things you didn't know there was an app
for.

------
disposekinetics
App clips looks like yet another popup nightmare on websites. After the
cookies notice and the notifications request I can be asked to switch to app
clips.

------
Zaheer
This feels like its been prerecorded (understandably). Though it just doesn't
have the same feel as previous keynotes.

~~~
duncanawoods
Feels like a cross between an infomercial and educational video for
kindergarteners.

~~~
MikusR
You expected something else from an Apple keynote?

------
thiscatis
From everything I've seen I'm actually most excited about the tvOS updates.
They're really turning your TV in your central control system of your house
but also make it the central point for entertainment, in-house exercise and
gaming.

------
justicezyx
I think I am going to signup to Apple TV+ for the foundation series.

Now I can see why all streaming providers are hemorrhaging on big-budget
original shows: they probably did research and find that those are the most
effective attractor to potential user users on the platform.

~~~
tzs
I can certainly see how original shows on a streaming service might get
someone to subscribe--but will it keep them once they finish watching that
show?

They all tend to drop a whole season of a show at once, and encourage binge
watching. I think I can do fine on a schedule of one month of Netflix a year,
one month of Disney+ a year, one month of Apple TV+ a year, and the occasional
month of HBO.

Between those months I've got plenty of video services that came bundled with
other stuff--Prime Video from Amazon, and the Hulu subscription that came with
Spotify Premium. Also various OTA networks have free streaming apps such as
PBS and the CW.

~~~
theshrike79
ATV+ shows didn't all drop at once, they had a few episodes right away and
then it was a weekly schedule.

But if FOMO or spoilers aren't issues for you, cycling services is a perfectly
valid tactic.

------
csjr
Are we witnessing history being made?

Apparently the A12 SoC is running those apps effortlessly.

~~~
lostmsu
Only because you missed
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LHcx4a6lcGU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LHcx4a6lcGU)
and the like

~~~
csjr
Right, to be clear I wasn’t discrediting other accomplishments but it could
really become “mainstream” now. Don’t you think?

------
gjsman-1000
The price is out for the developer transition kit: $500. Very reasonable.

~~~
saagarjha
(Note: to rent.)

------
emilecantin
Move to ARM just confirmed

------
PeterStuer
I hope for Apple users this wil not be the disaster that the switch from
Motorola to the PowerPC was. Back then, this is what turned me away from the
Mac platform I used to love.

------
jbverschoor
Bye bye poweruser interface...

------
theklr
Still waiting on native date input support on macOS to be listed...

------
m0zg
As a result, all of Apple hardware will now ship with a TPU. Neat.

------
CJefferson
There is nothing about AppClips which look like they wouldn't be possible with
QR codes.

Making these without providing Android support just feels mean, but I assume
they are planning on making the Apple specific from the talk.

~~~
DonaldPShimoda
> Making these without providing Android support just feels mean

You want Android to be able to run mini versions of iOS App Store apps? That
seems completely unreasonable. If that's not what you mean, then I don't
understand what you think they could do here to "provide Android support".

~~~
CJefferson
QR codes just map to a URL/string. They could make these an open platform, and
let developers define what they map to on other OSes. Instead they have gone
full lockin. I dont expect them to be that successful, past experience tells
us things with one OS lockin rarely succeed.

~~~
samatman
Explains why I never use Apple Pay...

------
raverbashing
So that means Apple is actually making apps enforce GDPR? Interesting

------
tibbydudeza
Confirmed ... they are going ARM !!!!

------
ogre_codes
Apple Silicon... the piece we've all been waiting for.

Well that plus adding cycling support to Maps.

------
jbverschoor
It seems Tim took some speech lessons

~~~
jbverschoor
He has a different, or at least more pronounced accent

------
qwobit
Does anyone else feel like Apple is pushing China a lot more this year?

I know they’re such a big and important country for corporate success, but it
honestly feels like they’re pandering to Chinese consumers.

~~~
macintux
“Pandering” by supporting their needs?

Yes, I suppose if that’s your definition of pandering, they’ve been
prioritizing China for a few years now.

~~~
qwobit
No, that’s not what I meant. The little comment about ‘I’m learning Chinese’
was pretty deliberate during the scribble demo.

~~~
jmull
That was just to point out the text-recognition engine can handle both English
and Chinese in the same text field at the same time.

Showing features your customers would like isn't really the same thing as
pandering.

------
BjoernKW
Did Apple actually just invent webpages with App Clips?

[https://xkcd.com/1367/](https://xkcd.com/1367/)

~~~
vadansky
"Oh this resturant looks cool, let's check the menu before going in"

"Find it on Maps... No website link"

"K, open a browser... new tab... let's search by name"

"No.. Not the one in Oralando"

"No.. Not the band"

"Ah, this looks correct"

"Oh god, it's using flash"

Versus

"Tap"

"Pay with Apply Pay"

~~~
ProZsolt
QR Code with the resturant's URL would be the same. And it would work on
android as well

~~~
yazaddaruvala
I was at a restaurant this Saturday and they had a QR code on the table for a
menu. It was great and delighted the group.

App Clips would also let me seamlessly "retain my identity". I can just order
quickly, and pay instantly. No extra details needed from me. Fast, easy, and
private!

------
Tomte
App Clips: yet another code. QR would have been nice.

------
gberger
I don't think they are pronouncing "Sur" correctly...

------
macawfish
I used to subscribe to Mac Addict. Now, I yawn. Why? It has nothing to do with
the tech. It has to do with the monopolistic business tactics.

------
kick
What is it with every messaging platform/app becoming reddit-style lately?
First twitter did it, then a bunch of sites copied that, now Apple's messaging
app is shifting to it? Weird! I think it's probably a good thing, but it's
still jarring to see.

~~~
kick
As a whole, this WWDC feels like Bikeshedding, Billions of Dollars of
Technical Investment Edition.

~~~
kick
"Allow Apple to control who can unlock your car" seems to very quickly lead to
"Congratulations, law enforcement will literally never knock, ask or notify
when breaking into your car going into the future." I could just be cynical
though.

~~~
kick
iPad improvements are interesting; I can't think of any other product that
started with so much potential but was completely fumbled in the same way.

~~~
kick
iPad Siri literally copies those web chatbots you see everywhere now, design-
wise; bottom right corner, larger-than-necessary circle.

~~~
kick
'Universal Search' seems to be a clone of Spotlight, now on iPad. Interesting.

~~~
kick
'Draw into any text field and OCR it' is another instance of bikeshedding but
I can't help but feel impressed by it.

~~~
kick
Next in "Are we getting trolled?": they're doing an entire segment on AirPods.

~~~
kick
Something probably unintentional that they're highlighting with this
particular presentation style (frequent female presenters, infrequent male
presenters) is that seemingly every role that they require someone in a
position of power talking for, it's male, while the grunt work doesn't seem to
have been at all. Personal progressiveness mixed with systemic sexism?

~~~
kick
"You all have trouble sleeping so we're going to make your phone teach you
yoga and meditation" is a very weird thing to do automatically instead of just
blue-light reduction (which they already have a feature for) seems weird, but
they know the market better than I do I guess.

~~~
kick
All of the Watch features feel like they're aimed at a significantly younger
demographic than the rest.

~~~
kick
Film adaptions of Asimov have been pretty poor but this could be interesting.

~~~
dhosek
When I read the Foundation books a few years back, I was thinking about what
it would take to film them and the biggest challenge I saw was the
overwhelming sexism in the storytelling and characterizations. That part of
Asimov's writing has not aged well. Not sure how the puzzlebox plots would
translate to the screen.

~~~
kick
Absolutely agree.

------
chvid
I thought this was a developers conference ... it is all sales and product
presentation?

~~~
macintux
They always use the keynote to talk about user-facing enhancements.

------
QuixoticQuibit
Apparently every product/middle manager at Apple is a woman. Have they made a
strong push on this recently?

